# CATV frequencies



## hbsparky

And, According to FCC Regulations, those signals must be between +13-+/-0dBmv at the customer's set top


----------



## MDShunk

hbsparky said:


> And, According to FCC Regulations, those signals must be between +13-+/-0dBmv at the customer's set top


I was not aware of that. Thank you. 

I'm only comfortable with between 0 and +5dBmv at the TV. Much higher, and you can often get "sparkle" on the set. I've measured as high as +20 hot at the end of the subscriber drop, which is great if they have multiple TV's.


----------



## Nub917

Just by looking at those numbers i can tell you that it is different in different places. Also you can't really associate a channel with a frequency. Channels are like a haystack usually taking up about 6 mhz. so if you just pick out one frequency you will probably not get the best reading. also digital and analog are different frequency.


----------



## tempmj

Below is a more detailed chart, in case it's useful for anyone. Be aware the frequencies listed on my chart reflect Analog carriers only. both analog carriers and digital carriers consist of a 6mhz bandwidth, but an analog carrier has a single video carrier and audio carrier area. A digital carrier can have an average of around 10 - 12 standard definition video carriers or 2 high definition video carriers (with little or no transrating). A digital carrier does look like a "haystack" and the only way to measure the quality (not signal level) of a digital carrier is with a QAM analyzer to see the QAM contellation.

Now... on to the charts:


----------



## Toronto Sparky

Cool.. Thanks.. I will hang onto them..


----------

